# Western schools



## Dojh167 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been looking into technical theatre schools, but the frustration that I've found is that most of what are supposed to be the "best" schools are located on the East coast, and I'm not interested in moving that far from California.

My number one is definitely DePaul, as I am in love with Chicago and have family there. If there are any other schools in Chicago that I should be considering, please enlighten me.

If I am unable to find/get int a good Chicago school, I would like to stay someplace in the west. States that interest me are California (though not LA or San Francisco), Oregon, Washington, Colorado... 

I am most interested in a major in either general technical theatre or stage management (would be ideal), and do not much like the idea of general theatre programs with an emphasis.

Part of what I love about DePaul is it's location in such a lively city for theatre, as well as how well they prepare you for work in the real world, not just giving you a general education and leaving you to fend for yourself.

Any tips would be helpful, and I am flexible with location, but don't want to go much further East than Chicago.


----------



## Jinglish (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm in a boat similar to yours, since I live in Oregon and I want to get in a degree in tech (Lighting Design, specifically), but I don't want to bother with acting requirements and the like for a degree. I've been looking into Cornish in Washington, which has a dedicated Performance Production department; you might want to check them out.


----------



## ReiRei (Jul 26, 2009)

This is simply a suggestion, but look into Southern Oregon University. Since it's in Ashland, Oregon I would assume that it's got a pretty good technical theatre program there. Actually, they do because a few of my friends are attending right now. I obviously don't speak from experience, but from what I have heard from my friends who attend SOU.

I'm pretty sure that you would be getting a degree with an emphasis, but most of the people who technical theatre at SOU end up interning at the Oregon Shakespeare Festival. 

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 26, 2009)

UW is a great program (top 5 grad school and top 20 undergrad).

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> UW is a great program (top 5 grad school and top 20 undergrad).Mike



We finally agree on Something Mike! Got my BA and MA at UW. It's a great university. Unfortunately my degrees are a few years back and aren't in theater tech so I can't say a lot about the current program. Although I've heard some good things about them from friends in the theater community. 

Cornish is a great school as well and definitely worth checking out. 

I've heard good things in the past about UNLV. I think I remember reading about them having some cool connections with Cirque and other Vegas shows.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 28, 2009)

I was hoping to to my Masters at Northwestern or UW after my undergrad at UT. It is a great program, but as I remember it, there was one woman who controlled the whole program and if she didn't like you, you weren't getting in, no matter what your credentials.

Mike


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jul 28, 2009)

It's interesting because I've heard the exact opposite from everyone that I've talked to (including several who went to Northwester)...."Don't go to Northwestern for you Master's in Lighting."


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, when I was shopping in 2004 it was considered a top 5 program (with UW, NYU, UT, and Yale). Maybe things have changed?

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2009)

Things change so rapidly at schools. It only takes a new dean or a couple of bad prof's to flip things upside down.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, in the 80's SMU was the stuff. Then their program (literally) died off. Four professors died and now they are a second rate program at best.

Mike


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dojh167 said:


> I have been looking into technical theatre schools, but the frustration that I've found is that most of what are supposed to be the "best" schools are located on the East coast, and I'm not interested in moving that far from California.



I would imagine that CALArts, UCLA, USC, UC Davis, and UC Irvine would probalby disagree with you. And while I understand not wanting to live in LA or San Fran don't shut them out completly when those are two places that will get you both a good education and good connections for when you leave school (which is almost more important than what you learned in school...almost).

In Colorado look at Colorado State University, University of Northern Colorado and Denver University. 


Jinglish said:


> I'm in a boat similar to yours, since I live in Oregon and I want to get in a degree in tech (Lighting Design, specifically), but I don't want to bother with acting requirements and the like for a degree. I've been looking into Cornish in Washington, which has a dedicated Performance Production department; you might want to check them out.



If by acting requirements you mean an acting class or two, you should have a broad basis and understand what the actors are going through. Just because you acted in HS doesn't really give you the depth of what most actors are trained in.

If its a performance requirement most schools allow tech students to fulfill those by crewing in some fashion or another.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 31, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> If by acting requirements you mean an acting class or two, you should have a broad basis and understand what the actors are going through. Just because you acted in HS doesn't really give you the depth of what most actors are trained in.
> 
> If its a performance requirement most schools allow tech students to fulfill those by crewing in some fashion or another.



As Gafftaper said, things can change. When I attended Arizona State University (granted I graduated 14 years ago and wasn't in the theater program), the program had many problems with it, even with new facilities. Now I hear that it's a pretty good program and has been featured for it's video production coursework. 

I definitely agree that you need college level exposure to the performance side of things. It will help you become a better technician/designer.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 31, 2009)

Since ASU has on faculty Linda Essig, author of _Lighting and the Design Idea_, I suspect it's, currently, a pretty good program.

Dojh167, I've also heard good things about SDSU.


----------



## PeytonJr (Jul 31, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> UW is a great program (top 5 grad school and top 20 undergrad).
> 
> Mike



One of the SM's that I'm working with this summer told graduated there this past year, and she said that they dont give undergrads much to do, and are much more focused on the Masters'.


gafftaper said:


> Cornish is a great school as well and definitely worth checking out.


The most consistent thing that I've heard about Cornish is that the community is really great for an art school; everyone pretty much knows each other, and work and get along well. (It is a very small school with a population of around 400 if I'm not mistaken.) Also, a friend of mine is the daughter of a (the?) lighting professor there and she (my friend not her parent) says that Cornish is cool. Someday I'm going to go talk to her mom. It's definetly one of my top choices.

As for ASU, another person I've been working with this summer is in Stage Management there this summer, and she says that it is pretty good.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 31, 2009)

One other importnat point to consider is what ELSE are you going to do when you are going to the university of your choice. One of my big pet peves is students who go to college to get an education and stop doing theater other places. You need to keep networking. Stay involved in theater outside of school. It'll put you light years ahead of your fellow classmates who only focus on school work when you go applying for jobs later. 

Peyton:
If you are at all thinking about staying close to home you should go check out both Cornish, UW, and Central. Also Western has had a good program... not sure how it is today. 

UW has a lot of good stuff going. The program has developed amazingly. You get to work in a lot of different types of theaters and it's close to home and cheap. 

I take summer classes for teachers at Central and I REALLY love the faculty over there. True you get stuck in Ellensburg. It's a small program and doesn't have the fanciest facility but you'll quickly become part of the family. Everyone knows everyone. It's a nice atmosphere and again I love the tech staff. Drop CBR372 a PM... He's currently a tech student there. 

And again, Cornish is a good place. I've heard the school tends to focus more on the performance side so sometimes you feel a bit like a stepchild. But it's still a good place.


----------



## PeytonJr (Aug 1, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Also Western has had a good program... not sure how it is today.



two other of my coworkers are going to western and they really seem to enjoy it. According to them, the students get to do a lot of different types of work; nearly everythig for a production. (im not sure if other colleges are like this, but they entioned it as if it was unique.) 

I will definetly be aplying to Cornish, Western, and probably the UW, as well as other schools out of the state. (And I was mistaken, Cornish has about 800 - not 400 - students)


----------



## Shillyer (Aug 1, 2009)

I will be heading to DePaul this fall to get a degree in sound design, so if you are looking for some first hand experience about applying let me know. 

As far as schools I applied to Penn State and Webster University. I didn't get a chance to visit Webster but I was very impressed with the program at PSU.

Good luck, the college search is a fun process. Feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 1, 2009)

PeytonJr said:


> two other of my coworkers are going to western and they really seem to enjoy it. According to them, the students get to do a lot of different types of work; nearly everythig for a production. (im not sure if other colleges are like this, but they entioned it as if it was unique.)
> 
> I will definetly be aplying to Cornish, Western, and probably the UW, as well as other schools out of the state. (And I was mistaken, Cornish has about 800 - not 400 - students)



The T.D. at Village Theater is an old friend of mine. He went to Western (Western Washington University for those who don't know what we are talking about) back in the late 80's/early 90's. While a LONG time has passed, it's certainly served him very well. 

Personally, I don't think the name of the university you go to is very important. How you feel within the department and the opportunities you will have there are important. But as I always rant about, it's the internships, and networking opportunities you will develop along the way that are most important. There is only so much any university can teach you. Beyond that, the job you get is up to your skill and who you meet along the way that gives you a big break.


----------

